

 Discovery the strongest evidence of life on Mars  - magdy
http://newsforscience.blogspot.com/2013/02/discovery-strongest-evidence-of-life-on.html

======
lutusp
A quote: "He went on saying, 'Although we all live on the surface of the earth
but that life did not originate here, but in fact originated in the ground,
once life began to take shape under the surface until I began expands
gradually appear on the surface, Indeed there are a lot of life beneath the
surface of our planet to the point we actually we are an unique creatures that
live on its back.'"

You know, I seriously doubt that is what he said.

